
So Many Research Scientists, So Few Openings as Professors - jgunaratne
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/14/upshot/so-many-research-scientists-so-few-openings-as-professors.html
======
googletazer
"The lure of a tenured job in academia is great — it means a secure,
prestigious position directing a lab that does cutting-edge experiments, often
carried out by underlings. "

Like practically every other organization in life - its a pyramid scheme with
a few people on the top and vast majority on the bottom.

